# wild rabbits as feeders?



## elmo 1985 (Oct 28, 2010)

Was talkin to a bloke at work today and he was telling me about how he hunts rabbits, it got me thinking why don't people use wild rabbits as a feeder? Or does anyone on here do it? Surely freezing them and thawing before feeding will kill off any germs? Anyone clued up on this:whistling2:


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

freezing does not kill bacteria, it may stop it but then allows it to regrow once thawed.


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

simple reply , dont do it ,as said above full of bacteria, however if you with to quarantine a live rabbit for 3 month go ahead. In the short/long run its not going to be cheap, i would recommend sticking to quality suppliers for your reptile / snake food after all it is your pet.


----------



## elmo 1985 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ste123 said:


> freezing does not kill bacteria, it may stop it but then allows it to regrow once thawed.[/QUOTE
> 
> cheers I didn't know that, but surely reptiles have got some sort of immunity to these bacterias? For example a wild monitor or other large lizard scavenging a rotting carcus would be open to even more bacterias and germs than anything we can serve up?


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

in the wild yes but were talking captive breed, in the wild the baby would get some immune system from its parents.


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

elmo 1985 said:


> Ste123 said:
> 
> 
> > freezing does not kill bacteria, it may stop it but then allows it to regrow once thawed.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## elmo 1985 (Oct 28, 2010)

Madhouse5 said:


> in the wild yes but were talking captive breed, in the wild the baby would get some immune system from its parents.


 good point


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

We find that the rifle shot rabbits are more popular with the falconers than the herpers. I think due to the availability of captive bred rabbits theres very little need to go with rifle shot wild rabbits.


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

wild rabbits are rife with tapeworm too so unless you want to pass that on i would really avoid wild rabbits


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Im not an expert in the big food eaters but i'm guessing something that can eat a rabbit does'nt eat everyday, and a small frozen rabbit is less than £5 maybe more if simply buying one with delivery costs. but if thats all you need to pay once a week its not a huge amount. Normally bulk buys make it cheaper as well


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a friend with a collection to die for that feeds all of his wild rabbit (frozen and defrosted).
I guess end of the day captive bred rodents never have the same quality of food as a wild one. 
He guts the rabbits and none of his animals have had ill effects from them, in fact a couple of the species are some of UK's only successfully breeding groups.


----------



## rainbow.ben (Dec 11, 2007)

otb2 said:


> I have a friend with a collection to die for that feeds all of his wild rabbit (frozen and defrosted).
> I guess end of the day captive bred rodents never have the same quality of food as a wild one.
> He guts the rabbits and none of his animals have had ill effects from them, in fact a couple of the species are some of UK's only successfully breeding groups.


 
Sorry a little off subject but how does he supplement the rabbits if all of the organs are taken out? :hmm:


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Same as you would any rodent.... 
He only takes out the intestines and stomach. Bound to be a hell of a lot more nutrients in a wild rabbit than a captive bred one or any CB rodent. Wider choice of foodstuffs and no breeder worrying about profit margins.....


----------

